# Bienes de Interés Cultural



## Sansiol

Hallo! Ich möchte etwas fragen. Ich finde keine passende Übersetzung für " Bienes de Interés Cultural". Der Satz ist:
"Otro de los Bienes de Interés Cultural que jalonan las proximidades de la zona"
Es geht um einen touristischen Text einer Stadt.
Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe!


----------



## Huillin

Erstens ist es wichtig zu verstehen was ein BIC ist. 
Hier die Erklärung aus Wikipedia: 
_*Bien de interés cultural (BIC)* es una figura jurídica de protección del patrimonio histórico español. Según prevé la propia Ley, un BIC es cualquier inmueble y objeto mueble de interés artístico, histórico, paleontológico, arqueológico, etnográfico, científico o técnico, que haya sido declarado como tal por la administración competente.
_
Die genaue Übersetzung kenne ich nicht, doch ich schlage vor:
Bien de interés cultural = Kulturgut


----------



## Sansiol

Ok, muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## Spharadi

Tal vez lo siguiente ayude en algo: 
No será que el texto quiere expresar simplemente aquello que en alemán se llama "Sehenswürdigkeit" (pues si se trata de un folleto turístico no creo que tenga algo que ver con la jurisprudencia) 

Una sugerencia:

Das ist eine der vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten, die die Nachbarschaft prägen" 

Aqui uso "eine der vielen..." porque si en el texto dice "jalonan", eso significa que hay muchos  BIC.


----------



## Sansiol

Pues también me viene muy bien. Como conozco a las personas que lo están traduciendo a la par mía a otros idiomas, veré qué enfoque le están dando y así puedo escoger mejor una opción.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola.

¿No será simplemente *Kulturgut*_/_*Kulturgüter*? 
Miren aquí.

Es cierto que el artículo en alemán de la Wikipedia sobre _Kulturgüter _está enlazado con el en castellano sobre el _Patrimonio cultural_. Pero en el primer párrafo de ese artículo en alemán se menciona también el término _kulturelles Erbe/Kulturerbe_, que viene a ser un caso especial del _Kulturgut_, y será probablemente _Kulturerbe/kulturelles Erbe_ el término que mejor se corresponda con _Patrimonio cultural_ (que no simplemente con _Kulturgut/-güter_).

Así que diría:

_bienes culturales - Kulturgüter
patrimonio cultural - kulturelles Erbe/Kulturerbe_


----------



## Cebeta

Hallo.
No sé hasta que punto el texto que traduces quiere ser exacto, pero quería remarcar que cualquier bien cultural no tiene por qué ser un B.I.C. Como decía Huillin un B.I.C. es una figura jurídica española. El gobierno español declara qué es B.I.C. y entonces ese bien (edificio, cuadro, entorno...) es protegido de una determinada manera de acuerdo con la ley.


----------

